# Goat down, aborted triplets and very weal legs



## porkchop48 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have an dairy mix who is a big girl ( about 200 lbs) She is an apline / togg mix of sorts.

Sunday she aborted triplets after getting beat up at the feeder by another goat. They were about 6 weeks early I think. ( I have pics if any one would like to see).   I did not find all of the placentas but to be honest in the greater scheme of things I was a bit frantic and trying to do what I could.  I spoke with the vet who gave me some Lute to make sure everything had passed as she was very weak and would not stand and also had a temp. Started her on Biomyicin as well. Today will be day 5 of the biomycin ( the fever is gone ).

So when I found her with the aborted trips I could not get her to stand. the vet was more worried about a possible infection due to something being retained and said as long as she is eating and drinking lets get that and the temp fixed first.  So her temp is back to normal. She is eating and drinking with gusto. More alert than she was. She will turn her head when you want into the barn and adjust her self from one side to the other.

Today we put her in a sling to get her up. Both back legs work but are very weak. Her front legs are a bit stronger but she can not hold herself upright.

The vet also gave my propyl glycol to give her 2X a day( excuse my spellling).

What else can I do for this poor girl?  I do not want to lose her she is a sweet girl and has shown little improvements every day but I need to get her up  on her own.

Suggestions? Tips? Anything?


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 8, 2014)

I had a doe do this last year would eat and drink but would not get up patience and love and make her move make her water with warm water molasses, avc, electrolytes. She is mourning hopefully she snaps out if it soon. ( mine took 2 months) I threatened her with death and she got up and went into the field and now is healthy and happy. Entice her with anything she loves make her work to get what she wants. Good luck


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 8, 2014)

First get her out of the sling. You can do that with horses but not goats...her rumin will start shutting down. Prop her upright against a wall or hay bales.

Was she fine up to the point where she aborted?

Iwould be giving probios 2x daily along with nutri drench. 
Is it possible she has meningeal worm. Sounds very similar.
Did the vet give you any Dex? I would think maybe a steroid would be good. I am wondering if it isn't something else that caused the miscarriage.

Have you run a fecal yet?


----------



## elevan (Feb 8, 2014)

I would also be giving Banamine.


----------



## porkchop48 (Feb 9, 2014)

I thought about the meningeal worm as well but wouldnt it have killed her by now? she was not showing any signs before hand but since it was mentioned i started treatment yesterday.
before the abortion she was fine. a little on the thin side but she is one of my more docile goats.  she was not thin thin by any means but not pudgy. 
i did not have a fecal done but am calling the vet again on monday to ask about the dex and banamine i will happily take in a fecal. she is still up on her sternum and alert and eating.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 9, 2014)

Well if you saw the attack from the other goats and you are sure that is what triggered the events then I would wonder if perhaps a disc is messed up/slipped or something  that is causing partial paralysis. 

There are many things that could cause late term abortions and so many factors but I was thinking about what you had said and it may be worth getting x-ray of her back... what more has the vet said? 

Meningeal worm won't show up in the fecal... I am big at anytime anything is going on to check that too.


----------



## porkchop48 (Feb 9, 2014)

The vet had really not said a whole lot. he was more concerned about the temp and possible infection.  i witnessed the attack and she was ok after that. standing on her own but i penned her up just to seperate her to avoid any more conflict. that was friday she aborted late saturday night/sunday morning. i found her sunday morning with the pile of babies and unable to get up.
 i was pretty sure meng worm did not show up on fecals but it never hurts to get one anyway.


----------

